# NSW Bass fishing video



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been having a wonderful time chasing bass with surface lures over the last month.

I used to think catching whiting on surface lures was great but seeing how big bass smash surface lures has changed all of that. I'm now a hopeless topwater addict who cannot understand why people would even consider lures that dive beneath the surface ;-)

Here's a video of highlights from a recent trip.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2014)

Awesome stuff there, bass fishing certainly is addictive. And you can do it almost anywhere. I've found quite a few good spots smack bang in the middle of the biggest city in Australia, so go figure. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice video!


----------

